# Gas w/ Primadophilus Reuteri -- Normal?



## miette (May 7, 2009)

So happy I found this forum! IBS is hardly the type of thing you can talk about at a party! I have IBS-D, with nausea at times and bloating (almost every day). Today, I decided to try Primadophilus Reuteri by Nature's Way. I took the pill in the morning and was feeling pretty good for the day, but just an hour ago, I started getting *very* gassy! Is this normal? How long should I try this particular probiotic before moving on? Are there any other good ones for IBS-D? (I'm not too keen to try a yeast one, since I've heard they can trigger migraines.) Thank you to anyone who's reading this. It's tough having tummy woes, and I wish all of you the best in living well.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people get some increased gas for the first week or two of a new probiotic.It usually takes a couple of weeks to know if it is the right one for you.Often the gas is from "prebiotics" that are added. In theory they help feed the probiotic bacteria. However at first you don't have enough of them and the non-probiotic bacteria can make gas from the prebiotics like they do any other fermentable carb that makes it to the colon.There are lots of good probiotics, but it is always a trial and error process to see which one works for you.


----------

